
Show HN: Porting a C++ Multiplayer Game to the Web with Cheerp, WebRTC, Firebase - apignotti
https://medium.com/leaningtech/porting-a-c-multiplayer-game-to-the-web-with-cheerp-webrtc-and-firebase-29fbbc62c5ca
======
apignotti
Direct link to the game:
[https://teeworlds.leaningtech.com/](https://teeworlds.leaningtech.com/)

